# New York City Travel Info



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Okay.

Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.

We need help with this, do not know ANYWHERE in New York City outside of what I know from Gangster films ie. "The Godfather", "The Godfather Part 2" and also "Goodfellas"

So need help with:

Where NOT to go.

Where to GO but please to remember we are European so NO American Type Trashy Places ie. women with plastic boobies, men with face lifts, TERRIBLE FASHION SENSE, LOUD SHOUTY PLACES, ANYWHERE selling AMERICAN FOOD.

So we need help with:

How you get A to B:

Do not think good idea renting auto for 24 hours, I look at New York City road system and NOT a  good situation for an auto. So get taxi from A to B? If so what are these taxi's like?

We know NOT to go NEAR New York City Subway transportation this because I HAVE seen the film "The Taking of Pelham One Two Three" the original 1974 film and so New York Subway NOT a good situation:

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three (1974 film) - Wikipedia

What we do NOT need help with:

No Hotel recommend as we already have accepted invitation to stay for 24 hours at our Consulate:

Austrian Consulate General New York – BMEIA, Außenministerium Österreich

We think an excellent building:












Now the address of our Consulate is 31 East 69th Street New York NY 10021 so how far in distance is this from anything INTERESTING? If nobody knows that is okay, we get a map or whatever.

As I have now with my new job with our Government I have Diplomatic Immunity I am thinking of testing this and walking in ONLY my underwear in day time across Brooklyn Bridge, this to see if a New York policeman decide to arrest me and I can produce to show him my Diplomatic Immunity document IF this ALL goes WRONG and he decide NOT to listen to me then I add you ALL will on Friday night or perhaps early Saturday will hear on your news because this WOULD be then what is termed an International Incident.

My sister and me depart early Friday and we then return here late night on Saturday.

So after New York City thing I think we do a 24 hour thing in Key Largo, Florida or Key West, Florida or BOTH depending on distance between the two. At this time because of my MEGA work load which I ENJOY very much and not complain but because of I can only do 24 hour trips to Non-European Continent places.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...



nice part of town 
damn if we could only throw all you un fags out just think of all those town homes freed up 

ya like art ...go to the frick ...its right around the corner and up the block
*No kids allowed!*

whaddya wanna eat ? 

wanna be adventurous? or go classic? go Michelin ?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

go slummin in forest hills and have ice creme where the president of the United states had ice creme as a kid 
IT hasnt changed over 100 years 
the refrigerator is older than the both of yas put together 


dont rent a car no youll be sorry 
cabs uber subway


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...



*"nice part of town
damn if we could only throw all you un fags out just think of all those town homes freed up "*

No WE OWN that building, it is NOT rented it is OWNED by this nation.

*"ya like art ...go to the frick ...its right around the corner and up the block
No kids allowed!"
*
Okay excellent, we thought to go to MOMA but then decide it probably is now to vulgar. I am noting the Frick, I look at their website today and see what they have for Friday. No kids, okay I am not taking my kidlets they stay here with Mr. Lucy.

*"whaddya wanna eat ?

wanna be adventurous? or go classic? go Michelin ?"*

Okay we are okay with Italian, French, Japanese but not Thailand because they use alot of peanut oil in their cooking and my sister has a peanut allergy situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 260018
> 
> go slummin in forest hills and have ice creme where the president of the United states had ice creme as a kid
> IT hasnt changed over 100 years
> ...



Okay where is Forest Hills? No not renting auto, what is taxi situation like do you pre order or can you literally just stand on the street and get one?


----------



## Moonglow (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 260018
> ...


You can order or get one parked on the side..


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

you have to go to Argentina to get a better steak 

the dry aged porterhouse order it per person 

steak for 2/3/4/ blah blah blah 
178 Broadway

Brooklyn, N.Y. 11211


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 260018
> ...


Forrest hills is out there in queens ..its not to far out 
up death rd called queens blvd.

taxi  on the street car service you call ...the people youre staying with probably have a car service number ask them put it in yer phone...i dont remember the number but theirs  Spanish guys out of the burg who hang out all over the city I used them all the time back in the day 

Uber and lyft guys these days are around every corner
put both apps on yer phone


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 260018
> 
> go slummin in forest hills and have ice creme where the president of the United states had ice creme as a kid
> IT hasnt changed over 100 years
> ...



What is a good Martini Bar do you know?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




Is Queens in Brooklyn or Manhatten? Okay I am emailing now our Consulate to ask do they have a car service number and if yes to email or text me the number.

I have never used Uber we not allow Uber, so not sure what they are like but will ask in an email now a friend in London they have Uber and have used them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> you have to go to Argentina to get a better steak
> 
> the dry aged porterhouse order it per person
> 
> ...



That looks excellent, okay have noted that address.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

if youre gonna go Michelin go per se 
bring money 

the 9 course taste is running over 300 bucks per person 
if ya start drinking and youre with a few people be prepared to drop some money 

I can send ya to the ghetto to eat guinea pig ?

classic Italian 

chinks ?
Brazilian 
Korean 
Russian 
African 
Caribbean 
Indian 


\how bout some pie


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



What is parked on the side? On the side of where?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> if youre gonna go Michelin go per se
> bring money
> 
> the 9 course taste is running over 300 bucks per person
> ...



Money no problem. From that list Italian, Brazilian, Russian all okay no to Korean, African, Caribbean, Indian they use to many spices that cause indigestion and acid reflux situations. Of course pizza is okay at any time.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2019)

I have to go up there at least a couple of times a month. It's been that way for a lot of years just because I have to check in on projects and contacts I have up there. 

I like Fifth Avenue and the surrounding vicinity. I'm taking Buttercup up there probably next week, she's gonna have a blast for sure, she hasn't been there since she was a kid. 

With kids, I dunno, you're kind of stuck doing the tourist thing. I like some places in Jersey City, actually, it's on the other side, pretty straight shot.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2019)

Be sure to check out some of the buildings, there's different things inside on different floors. You can spend a whole day just inside one tall building going from floor to floor.

Kind of a downer you can't go on top the WTC anymore.

I think there's a couple of native city folks around here if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> I have to go up there at least a couple of times a month. It's been that way for a lot of years just because I have to check in on projects and contacts I have up there.
> 
> I like Fifth Avenue and the surrounding vicinity. I'm taking Buttercup up there probably next week, she's gonna have a blast for sure, she hasn't been there since she was a kid.
> 
> With kids, I dunno, you're kind of stuck doing the tourist thing. I like some places in Jersey City, actually, it's on the other side, pretty straight shot.



We are going shopping on Fifth Avenue and also the other one I forget the name of that street or is it Madison Avenue if no shopping places on it it's another one then.

No not taking the kidlets, just my youngster sister and me she is 23 years in age.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Be sure to check out some of the buildings, there's different things inside on different floors. You can spend a whole day just inside one tall building going from floor to floor.
> 
> Kind of a downer you can't go on top the WTC anymore.
> 
> I think there's a couple of native city folks around here if I'm not mistaken.



If we can we might have a look at The Statue of Liberty I was told you can go up into the head or something, that you can go up to the top of it though this was told to me by a friends Papa and he did that in the 1970s I think, so not sure if you can still do that now I will have to ask.


----------



## impuretrash (May 8, 2019)

Post pics of the underwear situation


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Post pics of the underwear situation


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



bars my heads now exploding 

queens is queens ....yuck 

Brooklyn is Brooklyn 
and Manhattan is the city 

learn how to use uber and lyft 

if youre staying with people who have been their awhile tell em to take ya out 
a little dated and needs updating BIG TIME  this will help 
the parts that matter


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> We are going shopping on Fifth Avenue and also the other one I forget the name of that street or is it Madison Avenue if no shopping places on it it's another one then.
> 
> No not taking the kidlets, just my youngster sister and me she is 23 years in age.



The first time I went to the city was in the early 90s when I got out of the Air Force.  It was a litle overwhelming the first time. I just wandered all day. Surrounded by what seemed like millions of people. They were just one big herd. And I got lost. Ha.

That's the thing, you just have to do it like that. I fyou're gonna go shopping, then, Fifth Avenue and the surrounding area is a full day if you're just gonna get dropped off.

That's why I recommended that area. Odd as it sounds, I like the corner vendor food around Manhattan, though. lol.

Here's a good dining list. Dine on 5th Avenue South | Restaurant Directory

I can vouch for most of em.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




Never cared for Brooklyn for some reason.


----------



## miketx (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...


Why go to that hell hole? it's a haven for criminals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 8, 2019)

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...



Yeah, which explains why NYC has one of the lowest crime rates of cities in the nation today.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> If we can we might have a look at The Statue of Liberty I was told you can go up into the head or something, that you can go up to the top of it though this was told to me by a friends Papa and he did that in the 1970s I think, so not sure if you can still do that now I will have to ask.



I don't know if you can now or not. I know the last the I was up there, they had it all scaffolded and working on it.

You need rservations to go to the crown and the museum, though. I know that for sure. The park service runs that.


----------



## miketx (May 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Fake news


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 8, 2019)

miketx said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2019)

*St. Christopher is the Patron Saint of Travelers.*






“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn’t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines, sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.” – Mark Twain


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 9, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > We are going shopping on Fifth Avenue and also the other one I forget the name of that street or is it Madison Avenue if no shopping places on it it's another one then.
> ...





walking around ...thats what we do ..your car is for night time . the city is a different animal at night after 2 million people go home to the burbs

Brooklyn was still very rough around the edges in the 90s ...all of it ..and to some extent it was still full of me's  
Manhattan is not the same either ...uh boy indeed

thyere staying with the consulate so im sure somebody can take them out .

heres a rule of thumb youre walking by  restaurants or bars ...if its after work and its empty keep walking ..if its jammed youre good
doesnt matter if  its a Tuesday or Sunday either


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> walking around ...thats what we do ..your car is for night time . the city is a different animal at night after 2 million people go home to the burbs
> 
> Brooklyn was still very rough around the edges in the 90s ...all of it ..and to some extent it was still full of me's
> Manhattan is not the same either ...uh boy indeed
> ...




Buddy of mine stuck his pecker in a peep hole up there some place near Times Square one night. Really wee hours of the morning, too. It was the darndest thing. Exactly the kind of place and situaton you mention except they didn't sell booze I don't think. I remember some viking looking women sitting on the rafters, though. I was like whoa. What the heck? That's sure enough a real good point, Bill. Indeed.


----------



## blastoff (May 9, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...


If you rent a car in NYC you’ll have intimate knowledge of its interior and learned virtually nothing else about the city and its offerings because of the incredible traffic congestion.  Street parking is a one in a million long shot, so be sure to bring a fair amount of your country’s national treasury with you so you can stow it in a lot overseen by a guy you won’t be able to understand a word of and looks like a stereotypical Mideast terrorist. 

Have a nice trip!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 9, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We are so NOT into walking everywhere. I have been in contact with our Consulate today and we are getting a Chaperone from our Consulate, I was NOT informed of this but this was ALREADY decided on Monday because my Papa had ALREADY decided we needed a Chaperone to take care of us. This like we are you know 6 year olds or whatever. Okay and okay, we know he do this because he loves us. We hope our Chaperone is sexy so we can flirt with him


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 9, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What is a good Martini Bar? Or several good Martini Bar's?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 9, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> *St. Christopher is the Patron Saint of Travelers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Ridgerunner darling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 9, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...



*"So after New York City thing I think we do a 24 hour thing in Key Largo, Florida or Key West, Florida or BOTH depending on distance between the two. At this time because of my MEGA work load which I ENJOY very much and not complain but because of I can only do 24 hour trips to Non-European Continent places."*

OR 24 hours in Benedict Canyon, California this because so many of my favourite Old Hollywood film stars live there. This of course challenging in several ways this that it take 10 hours to get there so we will have to depart the day before we arrive to get the FULL 24 hours and also WHAT to do IN Benedict Canyon for 24 hours. I need to discuss with whatever our Consulate is in that part of California about this potential situation this include I would like to see Death Valley, California but not sure the distance and if big distance then okay not do as it will consume to many hours in the 24 hours or whatever.

I have friends in Lake Arrowhead, California again not sure the distance from Benedict Canyon if not that big a distance then I think to stay with not in our Consulate but with my friends.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 10, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...



So hello from New York City. We arrive in one piece my sister and me this at approx 11AM this our time this 5AM New York time. This is the first I have been online this from Friday 2AM our time.

Well today not occur as planned, I had to leave my sister with our Chaperone as I was told at VERY short notice I had to accompany one of our Diplomats to a meeting at the FUCKING UN. THE FUCKING UNITED NATIONS. Uh, I HATE the FUCKING UN, the FUCKING COMMIE UN.

So anyhow I have never been in that building before today I intend to not go into that building again, EVIL is in that building. I got into that building and within approx five minutes I get a VIBE and NOT a  good situation, I could FEEL the EVIL vibe. I cannot elaborate about what the meeting was about as that would be against protocol.

I did get into a BIZARRO situation at the FUCKING UN with two Japanese and some Representative from Uganda who looked EXACTLY like a mixture of Kanye West and John Coltrane, I WAS going to ask him if he liked Free Jazz but then I got distracted by cucumber sandwiches and lemon sorbet and so I will never know now if he liked Free Jazz.

It is now 10.26PM New York time I meet my sister about 30 minutes ago the first time since 2PM this afternoon she tell me she had a nice day with our Chaperone.

So we were return Saturday night, but as today was TOTALLY FUCKED UP our Agenda was TOTALLY FUCKED UP by me having to go to the FUCKING UN we are now returning Sunday night. So tomorrow we will go shopping on Fifth Avenue and the other Avenue I forget what is called. Also tomorrow night we are invited to a Cocktail Party at the Italian Consulate, this EXCELLENT for TWO reasons:

I. MARTINI'S.

II. SEXY ITALIAN MEN at the Italian Consulate.

So I am VERY sleepy now and think to go to the bed, but first have to inform Kat that I am okay and arrive safe as I promise her that I do would. So.

This concludes my report, to say that I am liking very much New York at this moment of course the EXCEPTION not liking having to be taken to the FUCKING UN. The FUCKING COMMIE UN. Uh WTF?!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 10, 2019)

God Bless you Lucy... You took one for the team...  The phucking U.N.   Just consider it another short paragraph in your book...  The phucking U.N. ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 13, 2019)

Hoping your trip went well Lucy... Just had a crazy thought... What if Lucy and her baby sister are laying up drunk in the Italian Consulate??? What ever the case may be I hope you are having or had a outstanding time...


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 4, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay.
> 
> Friday decide to take younger sister age five years in age younger than me to New York City for day and possible night happening if we find excellent Martini Bar or whatever. This suggest to her we have another 24 hour shopping thing to the usual Milan, she say we ALWAYS go to Milan so why not some where different this time. I say okay whatever, what about Manhatten and New York City and she say okay.
> 
> ...



You will be right in the middle of Manhattan, the best part of New York City.  Great shopping and great restaurants all within blocks of where you are staying.  Make sure you eat at Le Charlot which is right on E 69th St within walking distance.  Great French restaurant.  5th Avenue and all its famous stores are also nearby.

It's about a hundred miles from Key Largo to Key West, so you would need more than 24 hours to see both.  I like Islamorada, which is just south of Key Largo.  Very relaxing and lots to do.  Go snorkeling.  Marker 88 is one of my fave seafood restaurants.  Its at mile marker 88, hence the name.  Everything in the Keys is located by mile markers, since there is only one main road (US 1).  As you go south, the numbers go down.  When you get to mile marker 0, you are in Key West, the end of the road.  Key West is more of a rowdy party town, not really my thing, but I'm not a big drinker.  But if you are, go to Sloppy Joes, the most famous bar in Key West.  Ernest Hemingway hung out there.  Also a must see in Key West is the Mel Fisher museum, where you can see the treasure and artifacts they found on the sunken Spanish galleon _Atocha_.
When you're in the Keys, don't miss the sunsets.  If you're lucky, you may see the "green flash" just as the last sliver of sun dips below the ocean.  Have fun.


----------

